# Aninga



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

ANINGA at Genoa 1985,Schlieker built 1960 as TYNE ORE with a sister TEES ORE,all scrapped.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Regulars in Glasgow with iron ore.Will get a pic.Some became Lakers if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

*Weser Ore*

A pic of one of the same class WESER ORE arriving at General Terminus in Glasgow with ore.


----------

